# Help please, electrical problem!



## Phillipyocom (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi I have a 2001 Fleetwood Expedition diesel pusher, At this moment it is sitting in my drive for my parents to stay in, i went to move it yesterday and it started just fine, but my jack controls to my levelers had no power, i then started to notice that my power seats, AC controls, windshield wipers and radio also are without power. I checked every fuse under the dash and also the fuse panel in the compartment by the batteries with no issue seen, I've also check the fuses coming off the batteries and they also are fine. has anyone got any ideas? I have called several dealers in my area (sandy Utah) but no one can help me. 
Sincerely,  Phillip.


----------



## garyo (Mar 10, 2016)

my national  did that turn out to be a relay switch,


----------



## CHUCK G (Jun 24, 2016)

you may have a safety lockout.... Disconnect your  external  power.... with key off push your level button...when it stops push your retact button ,,,Chuck G


----------

